# A new Directv SD DVR coming soon?



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

I was on the phone with Directv trying to get a replacement for my broken R-15 and I was told that they have a new "SD DVR" coming out in a couple of month's. 

Earl any word on this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no new SD-DVR any where on the horizon.

The R15 is the only SD-DVR.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

I knew she was lying!


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

Why would they flat out lie. Is it because the know that everyone (not everyone but alot) hate this box.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow thats a wild thing to assume as to why someone would give incorrect information.


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

I know. Do you have something better? It would probably stop all the calls to CS if people thought there was a replacement.


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

When I called to reactivate my SD-DVR40 they wanted to know why everyone was calling to complain about the R15. And everyone was her word not mine.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I would say that the CSR didn't know the difference between the HR20 being HD or not and assumed that it's coming out even though it's been released in small amounts.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Most likely an R-15 with much better software.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cdavis said:


> When I called to reactivate my SD-DVR40 they wanted to know why everyone was calling to complain about the R15. And everyone was her word not mine.


I'm quite sure not everyone has called about the box. I have almost no problems with mine and many others don't either.


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

That sounds good, but I still think they will lie to stop the b&%$hing and moaning and to get you off the phone.


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

Where did you get your magic box. You don't have all the bugs that others have?


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> I would say that the CSR didn't know the difference between the HR20 being HD or not and assumed that it's coming out even though it's been released in small amounts.


I said are you sure you are not talking about the new HD DVR and she said no that it was a regular " I guess she meant SD dvr."


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, the woman from CS also said she has been getting 10-15 calls a day about the R15 in the last month or so. That number doesn't mean much to me, but she made it sound significant. However, maybe she was lying too.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cdavis said:


> Where did you get your magic box. You don't have all the bugs that others have?


Wish I knew. I have some of the issues like the first run/repeat but mine has always behaved very well. I was only of the very early adopters and had mine within a couple days of release.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

TimGoodwin said:


> I said are you sure you are not talking about the new HD DVR and she said no that it was a regular " I guess she meant SD dvr."


I would guess she is just flat out misinformed. Earl would know this stuff much better then the CSR :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cdavis said:


> Oh, the woman from CS also said she has been getting 10-15 calls a day about the R15 in the last month or so. That number doesn't mean much to me, but she made it sound significant. However, maybe she was lying too.


:lol: could be one special user here calling her 10-15 times a day (inside joke for long timers here)


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

We need more people from D* to keep us informed on this thing, if they can.


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

please explain.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cdavis said:


> We need more people from D* to keep us informed on this thing, if they can.


Earl isn't from D* neither am I, he just has a very high up contact/friend there who lets him know whats going on. Which is why we all find out whats going on.


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

But you know there are some in this forum, they can speak up.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Would you if you where and then be beat to death by the users?  I know I wouldn't want that. It's like the old saying don't kill the messenger :lo:


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

True, but I would still do it, they don't know where I live.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

cdavis said:


> True, but I would still do it, they don't know where I live.


MARYLAND!! :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

QUOTE:"Where did you get your magic box. You don't have all the bugs that others have?"

It will be impossible to get all those who have no complaints to speak up--that's just not human nature. Often it is problems that drive people to forums like this to begin with.

I have no complaints with my R-15s. The R15-300 has been perfect, and the R15-500 has required one reset. But neither are used for SLs and the like, just mostly recording of movies selected from the guide.


----------



## Wally of Escondido (Aug 14, 2006)

I have been with DirecTV from day one with four units in the house and one in the RV. In this time we have upgraded and gone through many recievers and my wife would like to take a bat to the R-15 she does not like it, I don't like the remote. We don't watch TV under bright lights and I have old eyes so it is very hard to use the R-15s remote and I think it is by far the worst of the lot. 

My HR-20 was to be installed today but they forgot me! I hate installers that don't call or would like you to get everything ready and then don't show. If I tell you I'll be there Thursday I'll be there Thursday. 

I feel better, Thanks


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

The one I have now the only thing that works is the blue power on light on the front of the box. And you can't even turn that off! nothing on the screen using the remote does nothing at all... even if i push the buttons on the receiver it self nothing happens.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TimGoodwin said:


> The one I have now the only thing that works is the blue power on light on the front of the box. And you can't even turn that off! nothing on the screen using the remote does nothing at all... even if i push the buttons on the receiver it self nothing happens.


Reboot.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Reboot.


I've rebooted about a ten times makes no difference.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TimGoodwin said:


> I've rebooted about a ten times makes no difference.


Okay...

Pull the power... and let it sit for a minute or so...

If that doesn't work..
Reboot again: 02468 on the first blue screen (just one time), and let the unit download the latest software version (even if it is the same one you have on the system)

If that doesn't work..
Then you are going to have to do a format down arrow/rec (I think that is correct) while it is restarting. (this will lose all your recordings and most of your settings)

If that doesn't work...
Time for a replacement unit.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no new SD-DVR any where on the horizon.


Remember a month or so ago I ran into someone that also said the same thing.


----------

